# 1980S TIMEX GOLD BRACELET



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*1980S TIMEX GOLD BRACELET*


View Advert


Looking for a bracelet for this 1980s square quartz.

I hate watches with integrated bracelets.

I don't mind the look of this watch and the size is good but it may very difficult to find a bracelet.

View attachment 19714





*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

30/11/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

